# Possible Hag Shirt's



## [email protected] (21/3/09)

Hi everyone,

We've all seen the thread on AHB for the AHB shirt drive but is anyone interested in getting some shirts made up for us HAGgers. I don't want to tread on any toes in regards to HAG protocol but I think a club shirt with possibly some space for LHBS, Potters, (soon to be local) Murrays etc would be good. A logo and slogan (do we have any) comp may have to be organised with a grand prize of bragging rights for the winner... 

Just an idea. Please post your thoughts if you think the idea has merrit.

Cheers
Geoff


----------



## goatherder (21/3/09)

Top idea Geoff.


----------



## schooey (21/3/09)

Sounds great to me, I'd be in for one or two.... good idea Geoff


----------



## Weizguy (21/3/09)

Shirt, shirt, shirt.

Comp, comp, comp.

Go, go, go. Now, now, now.

Start designing, guys. New thread required for designs? Is it open to non-Hunter brewers with a cool design?
After all, it's bragging rights only as the prize.


----------



## schooey (21/3/09)

Are we going to have the half a dozen or so obligatory polls on Tshirt or polo, printed or embroided, blue, green black or nipple pink?


----------



## [email protected] (21/3/09)

Ha, We'll have 1 poll a week for the next 6 months and hopefully come up with a winner...

Is there any ideas of what we'd like to have in the logo ie. ingredients, hunter landmarks, a goat for scotty???

And a possible ideas for a slogan... eg Real Brewers, Real Beer
Because Wives Appreciate Mess
Alius Beer Commodo (Another Beer Please)

Geoff


----------



## schooey (21/3/09)

Hahahahahah... we can start another thread looking for a slogan with the promise of a free shirt to the winner that nobody ever gets to win...

HAG... eclipsing the gulf today


----------



## leeboy (21/3/09)

I like the idea but am extremely uncreative. But would definately buy one!
Lee


----------



## Sammus (21/3/09)

Yeah I reckon I'd get one. Surely the slogan would have to play on the word hag somehow. Something to do with a HAGs brew perhaps? "A HAG's brew is a brew for you"


----------



## Weizguy (21/3/09)

Slogan: Spending the night with a HAG can be brewtal.


----------



## Sammus (21/3/09)

:lol: yeah that works haha. Is there any consensus as to whether it has to be something comical?


----------



## schooey (21/3/09)

If we're gonna do a piss take shirt, How about 'HAG's get better head'... 

Will post a mock up for a printed Tshirt later on


----------



## Sammus (21/3/09)

For what it's worth, I'm not a big fan of those 'funny slogan' kind of shirts, if the HAG club shirt turned out to be something like that I probably wouldn't be that keen. I guess I'd probably get one to be part of the team, but I'd prefer something a little less... "Jay-Jays"


----------



## schooey (21/3/09)

Yeah I hear you Sammus, not such a great thing to wear proudly to another event... I dunno, if people are keen enough, maybe we can have a yobbo shirt and a more official polo style shirt to wear while attending other comps, judging etc

Anyway, would be good to see what the founding HAG members think. I believe that's n00ch, MHB and Les and possibly bigfridge?


----------



## Offline (21/3/09)

I would be interested in a shirt


----------



## Weizguy (21/3/09)

schooey said:


> Yeah I hear you Sammus, not such a great thing to wear proudly to another event... I dunno, if people are keen enough, maybe we can have a yobbo shirt and a more official polo style shirt to wear while attending other comps, judging etc
> 
> Anyway, would be good to see what the founding HAG members think. I believe that's n00ch, MHB and Les and possibly bigfridge?


Any shirt is fine, but if we want a shirt to wear as a representative of HAG, I suggest we do a serious one.

Something like: "Respect for the homebrewer" or "Hunter All-grain - Homebrew welcome here".
Like I said, something like that.  
Les

I believe that Trent and Shawn are also foundation members, and let's not forget Keith  

Les out


----------



## Gough (21/3/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Any shirt is fine, but if we want a shirt to wear as a representative of HAG, I suggest we do a serious one.
> 
> Something like: "Respect for the homebrewer" or "Hunter All-grain - Homebrew welcome here".
> Like I said, something like that.
> ...




Thanks for that Les - glad to see I haven't been completely forgotten  

I'll go for a shirt - whatever you boys come up with... Up to a point of course!

Shawn.


----------



## clean brewer (22/3/09)

"HAGS"
Craft Beer
Hunter All Grain
Brewers​


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (22/3/09)

A shirt - absolutely bring it on!

Love the idea.

K.


----------

